# Wales forum Recycle thread



## 1927 (Sep 9, 2008)

Further to my appeal in community I need to have a clear out and will post as I find stuff.

For starters I have a Sony music centre. Twin tape decks for playing some tapes whatever they were, a turntable for extracting music from flattened pontefract cakelike vinyl disc thingies and a 5 changer CD.
Cost me an arm and a leg back in the day, but free to any Welsh poster(usual rules apply) who can collect, or I could prob deliver depending where you are. All in working order.

Also got and old laptop which wont boot up and loads of dell floppy/ disc drives if they are of any use, will go for recycling otherwise-does anyine know where I can get them recycled. Got an old PC to go fro recycling too unless someone wants it to fuck around with.

Marble like stone fire surround and hearth, these are still sold in B&Q and cost a packet so would like someone to have them rather than skip them.

Will post more as and when.

Cheers


----------



## 1927 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok the Sony thing that extracts music from plastic discs has gone via PM.

Come on there gotta be someone else with stuff to give away!


----------



## bendeus (Sep 11, 2008)

Most of the contents of the top floor of a house: three double beds with mattresses, two Ikea cloth wardrobey things, a long wall cabinet.

Possibly most of the contents of a bottom floor also: dining table and chairs, sofa, armchair, microwave, contents of kitchen cupboard (pans, plates, cutlery, cups, etc.). Not sure about this stuff, though. I've given first refusal to the Nant-Y-Fedw flood victims.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 11, 2008)

1 washing machine, moved into new flat, blagged a washing machine off a mate, because I thought this one didn't work, pulled it out from under the worktop and found it wasn't turned on.
It's a zanussi nexus...

1 cooker, all four hobs and grill work, oven doesn't, fuck knows what's wrong with it, I nicked the cable out the back when I wired the new one in an all. literally pennies worth of scrap value right there...

must collect. I hold out no hope of this however....


----------



## 1927 (Sep 11, 2008)

bendeus said:


> two Ikea cloth wardrobey things, a long QUOTE]
> 
> Might well be interested in these mate. What are they exactly?


----------



## bendeus (Sep 12, 2008)

Can't even find a picture of one. It's kind of like a wooden frame with shelves going up one side, and a hangey section on the other. The frame then has a white, removable fabric cover stretched over it. They're a bit flimsey, but not too offensive on the eye, and they do the job. Won't be able to get rid of them for another ten days if you want to hang on.


----------



## llantwit (Sep 12, 2008)

If it's like the one I've got it looks a bit like this:


----------



## bendeus (Sep 13, 2008)

Aye. The same, except it has an extra 18" on the right hand side, which is made up of shelving.

Ta


----------



## topaz (Sep 13, 2008)

bendeus said:


> Most of the contents of the top floor of a house: three double beds with mattresses, two Ikea cloth wardrobey things, a long wall cabinet.
> 
> Possibly most of the contents of a bottom floor also: dining table and chairs, sofa, armchair, microwave, contents of kitchen cupboard (pans, plates, cutlery, cups, etc.). Not sure about this stuff, though. I've given first refusal to the Nant-Y-Fedw flood victims.



i'd be interested in dining table and chairs, possibly one of the double beds too as i'm now in a room big enough FOR a double bed..

i've got a silver wire mesh computer-desk type thing up for grabs, more or less exactly like this one:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Chrome-Comput...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14  only without the wheels on the bottom... 

more to follow as i get more unpacking done


----------



## bendeus (Sep 15, 2008)

topaz said:


> i'd be interested in dining table and chairs, possibly one of the double beds too as i'm now in a room big enough FOR a double bed..
> 
> i've got a silver wire mesh computer-desk type thing up for grabs, more or less exactly like this one:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Chrome-Comput...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14  only without the wheels on the bottom...
> 
> more to follow as i get more unpacking done



Do you want to, erm, reserve them? Should be ready to ship out from the 20th onwards. House is in Splott.


----------



## topaz (Sep 15, 2008)

bendeus said:


> Do you want to, erm, reserve them? Should be ready to ship out from the 20th onwards. House is in Splott.



yes please


----------



## bendeus (Sep 15, 2008)

topaz said:


> yes please



*Bangs gavel down*

Going, going, gone.....

Will drop you a pm when they're ready for pick up.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2008)

ooooh, it's all happening here!


errr i got, rekkids!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2008)

hey, just thought....

am i the only one on this thread to have met all the others?


----------



## bendeus (Sep 15, 2008)

I've only ever met you


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 16, 2008)

ddraig said:


> ooooh, it's all happening here!
> 
> 
> errr i got, rekkids!



Ooo, i'm getting 1210's next month from my mate who's moving abroad for a couple of years! I'll take any tunes, even just to loan!  (if that's what you mean by 'rekkids'). 



bendeus said:


> I've only ever met you



You _almost_ met me. I was in the pub but didn't know who you were.


----------



## topaz (Sep 16, 2008)

ddraig said:


> hey, just thought....
> 
> am i the only one on this thread to have met all the others?



well aren't you teh little socialite


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2008)

bendeus said:


> I've only ever met you


 thought u met col and maybe llantwit in the sherman that time?


spacemonkey said:


> Ooo, i'm getting 1210's next month from my mate who's moving abroad for a couple of years! I'll take any tunes, even just to loan!  (if that's what you mean by 'rekkids').
> 
> 
> 
> You _almost_ met me. I was in the pub but didn't know who you were.



ai, still a possibility! i could offload all me noodly tunes on ya 


topaz said:


> well aren't you teh little socialite



no, not really!


----------



## bendeus (Sep 16, 2008)

ddraig said:


> thought u met col and maybe llantwit in the sherman that time?




That's right! I've blanked it from my memory due to the realisation that I had a massive bogie hanging out of my nostril when the actual introductions took place


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 16, 2008)

ddraig said:


> ai, still a possibility! i could offload all me noodly tunes on ya



Clownstep or stfu.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 22, 2008)

Has anybody got a small room that could do with some laminate flooring, and I do mean small. Found a few, think four boxes of the stuff, would prob be OK for a bathroom or alcove, pity to skip it like!


----------



## bendeus (Sep 22, 2008)

1927 said:
			
		

> Might well be interested in these mate. What are they exactly?



Do you want this, mate? Still available should you need it.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 23, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> 1 washing machine, moved into new flat, blagged a washing machine off a mate, because I thought this one didn't work, pulled it out from under the worktop and found it wasn't turned on.
> It's a zanussi nexus...
> 
> 1 cooker, all four hobs and grill work, oven doesn't, fuck knows what's wrong with it, I nicked the cable out the back when I wired the new one in an all. literally pennies worth of scrap value right there...
> ...



Have now managed to give away the washing machine and should have the cooker out of here next week.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2008)

Just found some light fittings which hold 5 bulbs.

1 is similar to this





2 of them are similar to this, but for five if ya see what I mean!!


----------



## zog (Sep 23, 2008)

3 piece suit going. blue , slightly flowery, but well comfy. one of the chairs is a recliner .


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 23, 2008)

bendeus said:


> That's right! I've blanked it from my memory due to the realisation that I had a massive bogie hanging out of my nostril when the actual introductions took place



Fuck me, all I remember is trying not to look at the bogie... I've no *idea* what you look like mate


----------



## bendeus (Sep 25, 2008)

Col_Buendia said:


> Fuck me, all I remember is trying not to look at the bogie... I've no *idea* what you look like mate



Why do you think I've never been to an Urban Wales meet? I'll take the shame to my grave!


----------



## bendeus (Sep 25, 2008)

zog said:


> *3 piece suit going*. blue , slightly flowery, but well comfy. one of the chairs is a recliner



Zog, yesterday


----------



## DAN 1 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Where Is The Tipi Valley Message String?*

*It doesn't seem to be listed in the discussion list. Is it buried inside another discussion?

Hello to all.   DAN 1*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't worry posters, he found it. Don't be mean now.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 5, 2010)

Having upgraded to HD I now have a 32inch tv if anyone has a home for it. works fine seems a pity to trash it!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 14, 2011)

Is anybody in need of any baby stuff, having a lcear out of ickle 27's stuff and there a load of blankets and odds and sods that are too good to throw away or give to charity shops. I even have a cot that becomes a toddlers bed if anyone can use it. If no takers by weekend charity shop will be the richer for it as I need the room!


----------

